# Thermal Reconditioning



## FairyRave (Nov 25, 2004)

I have naturally curly hair. I for the most part love it, but as all curly hair girls do, I sometimes wish it was straight. I live in a really humid part of Texas. And flat ironing doesn't always work. I heard of this thing that they can do professionaly at salons called thermal reconditioning. Has anyone tried this? If so is it worth the money? Did you end up with good results? How bad does it damage your hair?


----------



## Laura (Nov 27, 2004)

Hiya FairyRave!

Do you mean you want to get your hair chemically straightened?? Or just a conditioning treatment?? I've never heard of THERMAL RECONDITIONING before.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey Fairy!

Thermal reconditioning is a form of Japanese Straightening.... check out this page... seems to give you a little bit of info on it... but any kind of straightening is going to damage your hair, so make sure your hair is in very good condition before hand if you decide to get it.


----------



## Laura (Nov 29, 2004)

Psst... Janelle, think u forgot to post the link!!


----------



## lvmommy (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi there! I wanted to share my experience with Salon Thermal Reconditioning . . . I had virgin naturally thick/wavy/curly (very healthy) hair that I was straightening with products, blow dryer, and ceramic flat iron. I liked the results I got, but was not happy with the time I had to invest to get them . . . So when I heard about this process that was supposed to be "good" for my hair, I decided to give it a try because it used "proteins and strengtheners to infuse the inner structure of the hair" . . . The process was by Rusk called Thermal Str8 and it did straighten my hair, but it also totally changed the texture of my hair to feeling spongy when it was wet and it straightened my hair to the point of laying almost limp against my head. I didn't realize that before the Str8 process my natural wave/curl actually gave my hair the body and volume that I liked . . . The process was about $300 for 5 hours of washing, protein treatment, blow drying, washing, strengthening treatment, blow drying and flat ironing stick straight then waiting for 72 hours before washing and not using any hair elastics to cause any kink in the hair while it "oxidized" or hardened," the stylist explained it's like wet nails drying . . . I have to say that the breakage/damage that I have experienced is like nothing I have ever had . . . I should have known that any "chemical" treatment couldn't be "good" for my hair . . . Anyway, that was September '04 and my I am just starting to notice wave/curl coming back at the roots and my hair is just now starting to get back to being somewhat healthy after many salon deep protein treatments and more frequent trims to control the splitting ends . . . I caution anyone who is considering thermal reconditioning . . . it is a chemical process regardless of the proteins and strengtheners that are used before and after the chemical . . . The chemical side effects are permanent, the protein and strengthening steps are temporary . . .


----------



## Marisol (Apr 25, 2005)

Welcome to MUT lvmommy.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 25, 2005)

Oh yeah, straightening treatments are VERY harsh on the hair - even the healthiest hair can change in texture and show damage. In the long run, the time you spend blowdrying and straightening will be well worth it once you've seen the results of a chemical process. You'll be lucky to have that option !!

Welcome to MuT, Lvmommy!!! I'm Janelle from NY (and if you are from Vegas, I'm jealous! lol) Welcome aboard!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* Psst... Janelle, think u forgot to post the link!!



whoops! I dont even know what it is to add it either ! LOL


----------



## Liz (Apr 25, 2005)

welcome lvmommy


----------



## bonbon412 (Apr 26, 2005)

I have thought about it too...I also live in super humid TX and it's almost pointless straightening my hair because it frizzes so quickly! I love my curls, but sometimes want nice straight hair that doesn't require styling!

I had a friend that got the Japanese straightening and her hair looks great now...its totally straight and flat with no styling/products. But I'm too scared that I will ruin my hair! A


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *bonbon412* I have thought about it too...I also live in super humid TX and it's almost pointless straightening my hair because it frizzes so quickly! I love my curls, but sometimes want nice straight hair that doesn't require styling!
I had a friend that got the Japanese straightening and her hair looks great now...its totally straight and flat with no styling/products. But I'm too scared that I will ruin my hair! A

It's really hit or miss. Just because its looks great this time on her, it might not come out like that next time... because now her hair has damage (even if you don't see it - its cellular) so you never know...


----------



## bonbon412 (Apr 26, 2005)

Can they like analyze the hair or something to predict if it'll turn out ncie or not? I think I'd do it if I was guaranteed hair like Demi Moore or Jennifer Aniston!


----------



## Amethyst (Apr 26, 2005)

I get my hair Thermal Reconditioned (Japanese Straightened) once a year. When I first thought about doing it, I did a lot of research on the Internet before going. Also, my hair was never colored before. I did get a perm many years ago and I let that grow out.

Knock wood, until this day, I have NEVER had a bad experience with Thermal Reconditioning. I didn't want wavy hair anymore because I had more bad hair days than good plus I prefer the way I look with straight hair as opposed to non-straight. My hair is healthy, its not damaged or dry and I take care of it. I don't spend crazy money on expensive shampoos to maintain it. I buy good old Pantene shampoo and conditioner and once in a while I will alternate and use Thermasilk shampoo. I don't use flat irons anymore either. Before my hair was chemically straightened, I was using flat irons and my ends were damaged from it. Now, I wash my hair, blow dry it in the winter, and in the summer I blow dry it half way, then let the heat and humidity dry it and I'm good to go.

Not everyone has had a good experience, but luckily I have and I didn't spend $500 to get it done either at some fancy salon.

Good luck !


----------



## bonbon412 (Apr 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* I get my hair Thermal Reconditioned (Japanese Straightened) once a year. When I first thought about doing it, I did a lot of research on the Internet before going. Also, my hair was never colored before. I did get a perm many years ago and I let that grow out.
Knock wood, until this day, I have NEVER had a bad experience with Thermal Reconditioning. I didn't want wavy hair anymore because I had more bad hair days than good plus I prefer the way I look with straight hair as opposed to non-straight. My hair is healthy, its not damaged or dry and I take care of it. I don't spend crazy money on expensive shampoos to maintain it. I buy good old Pantene shampoo and conditioner and once in a while I will alternate and use Thermasilk shampoo. I don't use flat irons anymore either. Before my hair was chemically straightened, I was using flat irons and my ends were damaged from it. Now, I wash my hair, blow dry it in the winter, and in the summer I blow dry it half way, then let the heat and humidity dry it and I'm good to go.

Not everyone has had a good experience, but luckily I have and I didn't spend $500 to get it done either at some fancy salon.

Good luck !

How much did you have to pay? How many times have you had it done? Whne you get it redone, do they just do the regrowth or do they do it all over again?


----------



## keaLoha (Apr 27, 2005)

&amp; Welcome to MuT lvmommy! Glad to have you here &amp; I look forward to your posts.


----------



## keaLoha (Apr 27, 2005)

Funny that I just saw this post today after so many months.



IME, I've had nothing but success. I have to agree w/lvmommy that it's a long, arduous process, but for me, it was &amp; is totally worth it. I began doing it in Oct. 2003 &amp; try to retouch every 7-8 months. Prior to today's retouch, I last did it in July 2004, so I got as much mileage out of it before returning.





The downside is that you can't wash your hair for 3 days &amp; can't have any "movement" such as ponytails or buns which may cause curling to occur. However, the portion ends up amazingly straight &amp; regrowth didn't begin until the 6th month or so. My hair is soft &amp; silky &amp; so much easier to handle.

I found that if I wash my hair every other day instead of daily, it helps out tremendously w/preventing any dryness. Plus, I use a deep conditioner weekly &amp; use a spray-in conditioner overnight. I try not to blow-dry or flat iron my hair &amp; saw that the shine is still in tact.

It *is* a chemical process, but MUCH softer than other straightening procedure @ a salon. If you're willing to invest around $250+ (depending on experience of stylist &amp; region you live in), this is a great investment. I don't have to worry about frizzies in the Honolulu heat &amp; can wash &amp; go w/ease.

Call around to get inquire about how much experience the stylist has. If s/he specializes in that, great. However, if s/he's been doing it &lt; 2 years, ask for credentials. My stylist has been doing it for about 5+ years &amp; she's really good @ it. Otherwise, move on to another stylist.

Good luck!


----------



## hawaiilatina (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi and Welcome! My name is Jonna from Hawaii.

Well speaking from experience and being a cosmetologist, it all depends on how healthy your hair is and the brand. Some brands work better than others. I have used to CHI brand and Opti.smooth from Matrix. Both are great but the CHI works better on me and on clients i have. It comes with a great silk infusion that you would use as a daily conditioner. Rub a quarter size amt to hair. It will keep hair shiny and also keep hair in good condition. it will also help frizzies. The Matrix brand can be done by cold smoothing to loosen your curls make them bigger or heat smoothing for that str8 sleek look. Of course any chemical will damage but if you start out right and continue to take care of your hair, you should be fine. My hair is great and so are the clients that take my advice.


----------



## Amethyst (Apr 27, 2005)

*Bonbon* - I pay $200 to have it done (that doesn't include tips). I usually get it done once a year or twice a year - it depends on how fast my re-growth is. Sometimes they have done my whole head of hair and sometimes just the re-growth. They still charge the same either way, however, because even if they just do the re-growth, they have to take extra care to wrap up the sections that don't get straightened and they put some creme or conditioner on them as well. I wash my hair every day - sometimes every other day, depends on my mood when I wake up and how tired I am. My hair is NOT dry or damaged. I've had the straightening done - probably a total of 5 times. I'd have to check my appointment book - offhand I'd say 5 times.


----------



## bonbon412 (Apr 28, 2005)

Wow...I'm so tempted! $200 is totally reasonable...especially when I think about how much I spend on products for my hair. My only hesitation is that I get tons of complements on my hair when it's curly so even though its a hassle, I know it looks good and am not sure about giving it up!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *bonbon412* Can they like analyze the hair or something to predict if it'll turn out ncie or not? I think I'd do it if I was guaranteed hair like Demi Moore or Jennifer Aniston! well, yes &amp; no. If your hair is damaged then its usually pretty easy to see, and that your results may not be so good. But sometimes, the internal structure of the hair might not be as strong as it looks, and can totally change the outcome. So the only real way to tell is with a strand test.




Amethyst - glad to hear you got good results, you're a very lucky girl &amp; I hope it continues to go well for you! You must have some really strong &amp; healthy hair!


----------



## Amethyst (Apr 28, 2005)

Yeah, I have a pretty thick hair. I thought I would get tired of having straight hair all the time but so far I'm not. What I did get tired of was fighting with my hair when it wasn't straight, especially on humid days. Now, it doesn't matter what the weather is like, I don't have bad hair days.

But, you have to *REALLY* want straight hair to do this. If you think you'd get tired of it or miss your curls, I'd say don't do it and then just get salon blow-outs whenever you feel like having straight hair.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* Yeah, I have a pretty thick hair. I thought I would get tired of having straight hair all the time but so far I'm not. What I did get tired of was fighting with my hair when it wasn't straight, especially on humid days. Now, it doesn't matter what the weather is like, I don't have bad hair days.
But, you have to *REALLY* want straight hair to do this. If you think you'd get tired of it or miss your curls, I'd say don't do it and then just get salon blow-outs whenever you feel like having straight hair.

Oh yeah - you most likely will NOT get your hair to wave - let alone curl after you do this... so it's a big commitment &amp; you should really want it. There's no going back! LOL


----------



## Amethyst (Apr 28, 2005)

The funny thing is now that I *do *have straight hair, I don't need to spend money on any gels, mousse, sprays, etc. Its wash and go for me now. Once in a while I'll use a "spray and leave-in" conditioner for extra protection if I'm going swimming, etc. So one would think I'd save that extra $$$ but no, now it just goes to more makeup. LOL


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* The funny thing is now that I *do *have straight hair, I don't need to spend money on any gels, mousse, sprays, etc. Its wash and go for me now. Once in a while I'll use a "spray and leave-in" conditioner for extra protection if I'm going swimming, etc. So one would think I'd save that extra $$$ but no, now it just goes to more makeup. LOL



More makeup is always a good thing!


----------



## nydoll23 (May 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lvmommy* Hi there! I wanted to share my experience with Salon Thermal Reconditioning . . . I had virgin naturally thick/wavy/curly (very healthy) hair that I was straightening with products, blow dryer, and ceramic flat iron. I liked the results I got, but was not happy with the time I had to invest to get them . . . So when I heard about this process that was supposed to be "good" for my hair, I decided to give it a try because it used "proteins and strengtheners to infuse the inner structure of the hair" . . . The process was by Rusk called Thermal Str8 and it did straighten my hair, but it also totally changed the texture of my hair to feeling spongy when it was wet and it straightened my hair to the point of laying almost limp against my head. I didn't realize that before the Str8 process my natural wave/curl actually gave my hair the body and volume that I liked . . . The process was about $300 for 5 hours of washing, protein treatment, blow drying, washing, strengthening treatment, blow drying and flat ironing stick straight then waiting for 72 hours before washing and not using any hair elastics to cause any kink in the hair while it "oxidized" or hardened," the stylist explained it's like wet nails drying . . . I have to say that the breakage/damage that I have experienced is like nothing I have ever had . . . I should have known that any "chemical" treatment couldn't be "good" for my hair . . . Anyway, that was September '04 and my I am just starting to notice wave/curl coming back at the roots and my hair is just now starting to get back to being somewhat healthy after many salon deep protein treatments and more frequent trims to control the splitting ends . . . I caution anyone who is considering thermal reconditioning . . . it is a chemical process regardless of the proteins and strengtheners that are used before and after the chemical . . . The chemical side effects are permanent, the protein and strengthening steps are temporary . . .




Hi ivmommy,welcome aboard! Thanks for sharing that with us,sometimes I want to try things like that on my hair and then when I hear stories from real people ,im glad i didnt risk destroying my hair.


----------



## Wism (Nov 16, 2007)

I am thinking about getting T/R done within the next month. I want to be able to just shower and go, but could it really be true that you can do that? Without having to blow dry? And then another question, what if I want to curl my hair with a curling iron for special occaions, will it still curl? Will it mess up the staightness? Anyone? Thanks!


----------



## agcmar (Jul 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Wism* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am thinking about getting T/R done within the next month. I want to be able to just shower and go, but could it really be true that you can do that? Without having to blow dry? And then another question, what if I want to curl my hair with a curling iron for special occaions, will it still curl? Will it mess up the staightness? Anyone? Thanks!



LOL...I know this is years later, but IT IS TRUE! I love my TR hair! I just wash it and go. Sometimes, you can even go without brushing/combing and it still falls straight!!!! Once it is straight, it is straight. You can still use  a curling iron, but once you wash...it is smooth and silky! My stylist used the Matrix Opti-Smooth system. I've also heard great things about CHI and Yuko. Try to find a stylist that has experience and may use one of these systems. I once had it done somewhere else and the lady just flat out burned my hair. It was crispy and  I had a CHUNK of hair that got fried off. years later, I went back to my old stylist and once again...it is silky, smooth, shiny and gorgeous!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyone have any suggestions for after TR shampoo/conditioner though? I didn't really take great care for it before. Although it was still nice...this time, I want to make sure I take super care of it because I want to make my hair past my mid back.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyGuera (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi, I Need Answers Im (African-American) and im Wonder Does Matrix Opti-Smooth Actually Help your Hair or Does it Make it Worst? Please Give me Some Answers


----------

